# How long do puppies teeth for?



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

It's been 10.5 weeks and he hasn't stopped teething. I don't know if it's because he had nothing to chew on when he was with his litter, toys wise, but it's getting really bad. His bites are getting harder and he'll chew on any body part. Hand, wrist, arm, feet, toes, thigh, calve, the only part he hasn't bitten on me yet is my stomach and behind, LOL!

The elk antler he's grown to love and chews on that a lot, but he seems to still have a body part biting love. As I've mentioned, I've bled from it. My mom bothers him and gets bitten and she bleeds, my boyfriend gets bitten and bleeds. The only two people that he bites and don't bleed is my dad, who has rock hard skin from hands on work for 40 years, and Bingo, who will literally knock Simba out and hard onto the floor if Simba nips at him.

This morning I pushed Simba away from me for biting hard and he just thought I was playing. It's getting so difficult, I want to pull his teeth out for him. GRR. Walking away doesn't help, nor do his frozen pumpkin and yogurt treats, or kong, or anything! Gaah!!!!!!!!!!

TIME TO CALL CESAR MILAN?!?!?!


----------



## GSDisBest (Jan 29, 2012)

Titan gets me my ears if I'm sleeping and he wants to play lol, but I'm working on him and so far if he bites to hard a quick NO!! seems to work just fine for him and he goes back to his toys.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

I've tried the no. I also tried making scary sounds like my bf, it works for him. Not for me. I think Simba realizes "mommy loves me too much she's just playin'" 

this morning I slapped his mouth for biting my arm extremely hard, and he got mad at me and walked away lol. i felt like crap after doing that, but my nice ways didn't work and this one bite just hurt too darn much. he forgot about it after 5 minutes mind you, but I still felt bad.


----------



## Shepherdgirl41 (Jan 17, 2012)

*teething*

Jasmine Is 4 months old and is still teething. She is chewing on our wooded chairs and leaving teethmarks on them. She as alot of bones and things to chew on. It might be she just wants attention or something so i stop what im doing a throw a ball or something for her and that seems to work.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

I give him the attention but then he just diverts his attention to chewing on me instead. 

He also likes my hair a lot, when he's not nuzzling or sniffing my hair, he's licking/trying to chew it.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

Puppies are not bitey JUST when they're teething... They bite because it's a) fun b) it's how they explore the world and c) it's what puppies do! Have tons of toys around, dig down and find your last bit of patience and work positively through this stage. As you've found out, yelling and smacking him doesn't work as you've found out. Not to mention, you want Simba to want to play with you, which is exactly what he's doing! Redirect him to a toy or a chew thing and if you can't play with him or redirect him, put him in his crate. This will keep your relationship positive and keep him trusting you. If you put in the hard work now, this extra mouthy stage will pass and you'll come out the other side with a very close bond with your pup.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

sashadog said:


> Puppies are not bitey JUST when they're teething... They bite because it's a) fun b) it's how they explore the world and c) it's what puppies do! Have tons of toys around, dig down and find your last bit of patience and work positively through this stage. As you've found out, yelling and smacking him doesn't work as you've found out. Not to mention, you want Simba to want to play with you, which is exactly what he's doing! Redirect him to a toy or a chew thing and if you can't play with him or redirect him, put him in his crate. This will keep your relationship positive and keep him trusting you. If you put in the hard work now, this extra mouthy stage will pass and you'll come out the other side with a very close bond with your pup.


I've only smacked his mouth once, which was this morning. lol. I felt so bad, and i do realize it doesn't work because he still loves me all the same and thinks i'm playing. 

Tbh, I haven't even gotten around to the crate training yet as I should have when I first got him. Because he's improved his sleeping at night and sleeps through the whole night now. But I'm really gonna have to get on top of it and start using the crate so he knows when he's done something bad.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You know there are a LOT of good sticky posts in the puppy section. May make good reading. Oh around 6 months the teeth should all be in. 

It sounds like you need a lot of help/advice on raising a puppy--can anyone suggest a good book? I would get into a positive training class, too as soon as 

Smacking your dog will eventually create a head-shy dog. Goodness there are some threads re-directing.

Also the crate is not something you use when he does "something bad" 

They will want to chew all their lives. They have to be taught what is theirs to chew and what is not by constantly directing them to the approprite objects.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> You know there are a LOT of good sticky posts in the puppy section. May make good reading. Oh around 6 months the teeth should all be in.
> 
> It sounds like you need a lot of help/advice on raising a puppy--can anyone suggest a good book? I would get into a positive training class, too as soon as
> 
> ...



I've raised puppies before but I'm extremely rusty right now. It drives me insane, and all the skills I used on my other dogs, aren't working on my new GSD (Second GSDX I've owned also). He's getting really good and learning, and I'm avoiding the crate right now because of how good he's been without it. 

The research/reading I've done in the past two weeks is unreal lol, I feel like I can use it to give advice but none of it helps me at all. He's very difficult. I'm going to start him on a puppy training class after his 12 week shots, I've looked into 4 training classes (not petsmart) to take him to, that will hopefully improve his obedience and potty work as well as socialization.


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

You can also try this:

When you puppy puts his teeth on you for any reason, say "STOP" in a sharp tone (not scream or angry). If he doesn't immediately stop, get up and walk away from him for about a minute. If you go back and he starts mouthing you again, "STOP" and if he doesn't, get up and walk out of the room. Don't even look at him again until you come back in the room. If he can be near you and not touch you like that, praise him but do not rile him up again. 
What he learns is: He can touch you but not apply pressure with his mouth. If he doesn't stop when asked, you go away. He doesn't want you to go away because he does this to get your attention. Best way to punish for forceful attention, is to take the attention completely away. 
Use the "One and Done" mentality. Only tell him once! Don't give him several chances to stop before you leave. That way he will connect the command with the consequence.

Also, when you find a group class, he will learn his bite inhibition while playing with other puppies. Right now he is not capable of controling his bite strength. This is why he is tearing the skin.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

Chance&Reno said:


> You can also try this:
> 
> When you puppy puts his teeth on you for any reason, say "STOP" in a sharp tone (not scream or angry). If he doesn't immediately stop, get up and walk away from him for about a minute. If you go back and he starts mouthing you again, "STOP" and if he doesn't, get up and walk out of the room. Don't even look at him again until you come back in the room. If he can be near you and not touch you like that, praise him but do not rile him up again.
> What he learns is: He can touch you but not apply pressure with his mouth. If he doesn't stop when asked, you go away. He doesn't want you to go away because he does this to get your attention. Best way to punish for forceful attention, is to take the attention completely away.
> ...



I have huge issues with being able to train him my way. My boyfriend, dad and I use sharp tones and go away. My mom is too **** annoyingly nice to him and says NO. NO. NO. Always uses NO. As if No is going to work. And she repeats it, doesn't ignore him. Distracts him. When she owned dogs when she was younger, the dogs were more like family and just left off leash (had 4-5 dogs) and only fed them type of thing. She never trained Bingo with me when I went (I was about 13 when I trained Bingo) and never caught the hang of it. That's why I want to take Simba away to train at a facility, group training session - thereafter I can get the trainer to come home. 

My boyfriend and I ignore Simba when he bites and use "STOP" or "BITING BAD," my boyfriend has a deeper more strict tone than I do though, I can't seem to make my voice as sharp or strict to make him stop.


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

1337f0x said:


> I have huge issues with being able to train him my way. My boyfriend, dad and I use sharp tones and go away. My mom is too **** annoyingly nice to him and says NO. NO. NO. Always uses NO. As if No is going to work. And she repeats it, doesn't ignore him. Distracts him. When she owned dogs when she was younger, the dogs were more like family and just left off leash (had 4-5 dogs) and only fed them type of thing. She never trained Bingo with me when I went (I was about 13 when I trained Bingo) and never caught the hang of it. That's why I want to take Simba away to train at a facility, group training session - thereafter I can get the trainer to come home.
> 
> My boyfriend and I ignore Simba when he bites and use "STOP" or "BITING BAD," my boyfriend has a deeper more strict tone than I do though, I can't seem to make my voice as sharp or strict to make him stop.


It's not about the tone of the correction, it's about the consequence following the command when he doesn't comply. Repeating over and over and changing your command is an issue. If you use different commands for the same thing, you confuse him. If there is no consequence for the action, he can't connect the command with the punishment. Don't ignore him, get up and walk away from him. It's highly effective if you are consistent. 
Puppies are simple. Either they are allowed or they aren't. In order for them to know what you expect, you have to show them in a way they understand.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

1337f0x said:


> I've only smacked his mouth once, which was this morning. lol. I felt so bad, and i do realize it doesn't work because he still loves me all the same and thinks i'm playing.
> 
> Tbh, I haven't even gotten around to the crate training yet as I should have when I first got him. Because he's improved his sleeping at night and sleeps through the whole night now. But I'm really gonna have to get on top of it and start using the crate so he knows when he's done something bad.


You've only had him 2 weeks and he's "driving you nuts" and you're slapping him.
You'd better get off the 'net and get him to training classes so _you_ can learn how to deal with him. 
He is a PUPPY. A normal one at that. At just over 8 weeks of age, he's nowhere near to being done with the "bitey phase".


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm trying to write a reference guide out right now to leave in the house for when I leave (suggested by Chance & Reno) - here's what I have so far, can you guys give your input on what I have written?



Feeding:
6:00AM – 12:00PM – 6:00PM - DO NOT feed before 12:00PM/6:00PM
□	He is a PUPPY this is his feeding schedule right now. When he is an ADULT getting fed twice a day he will eat when he wants.
□	NO HUMAN FOOD. NO WET FOOD. ONE TABLESPOON of PUREED CANNED PUMPKIN should be the ONLY “human food” he has, ONCE a day at DINNER.
□	Please keep note and do not ignore that Simba has gotten loose stool from the wet food. He is not comfortable in any way when going potty with this loose stool. Keep in mind your comfort levels when you’re going through the same situation and do not feed him wet food no matter what.

Biting:
□	DO NOT TOLERATE BITING
□	DO NOT HIT, TAP, SLAP, OR SAY “NO,”
□	USE THE WORDS “BITING BAD,” ONLY In a stern voice. DO NOT repeat these words. DO NOT use any other words as he’ll get confused and not know which set of words to respond to the command. Use it ONCE, then follow the next step if he doesn’t listen.
□	If this doesn’t work, you must WALK AWAY from him for 10-15 seconds (count in your head if you have to.) – if he continues to bite thereafter, repeat this step. There’s no “Chances,” it’s a ONE TIME bite, and STEP AWAY motion.
□	If you choose to do so, you can also put him in the bathroom with the door shut for 10-15 seconds during his biting time out. NO MORE. NO LESS than 10-15 seconds. MORE = He’ll forget why he got the time out. LESS = He’ll think he’s the boss and can get away with crying to escape his punishment.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

1337f0x said:


> It's been 10.5 weeks and he hasn't stopped teething.


Actually, he hasn't STARTED teething.  Teething occurs around 4-6 months old - it's when they shed their puppy teeth and their adult teeth come in. Right now he's just being a typical bitey puppy because that's what puppies do until you teach them that it's not appropriate.


----------



## MaWolf (Dec 12, 2016)

*Puppy biting*

Hello, I found the trainer Zak George's YouTube videos to be very successful with our puppy. Just type "Zak George puppy biting", good luck! BTW it is positive reinforcement, giving you and your puppy a good experience with learning. Just takes practice, patience, and sincerity. Hope this helps!


----------

